# كاتلوج سحر الشرق2014 .. أقمشة راقية ومميزة لأشهر المصصممين بالعالم .. نشحن لكم فيديكس



## تراب الشاطيء (29 مارس 2014)

سحر الشرق2014 /ساري هندي وبنجابي واكسسوارات

اقمشة سحر الشرقساري بنجابي
اكسسوارات هندية راقية

لدينا أقمشة سحر الشرق 
لأشهر المصممين بالعالم 
افخم قطع الاقمشة المرصعة بالكريستال 
توصلك القطعة مع البطانة والتركيبات وصورة الموديل 
أقمشة جاهزة للخياطة بكامل اكسسواراتها
وتنفع لاي مقاس
xl ,xxl ,s ,m,l, 
نشحن بالفيديكس لجميع مناطق السعودية
خلال اسبوع فقط 
وأيضا تجهيزات هندية 
ساري وبنجابي واكسسوارات هندية راقية مصنعة بالذهب
وأقمشة هندية للساري والبنجابي 
نبيع بالمفرد والجملة
وللجملة أسعار خاصة
عالرابط التالي تابعو الصور متتالية لسحر الشرق
والأزياء الهندية
والاكسسوارات 
وجميع بضاعتنا من احرامات الصلاة والسجادات 
وغيرها
للطلب والاستفسار
0546997608 
موجود الواتساب

اي طلب انا بالخدمة

حسابي بالانستقرام ،
amal3060

افتحي هذا الرابط لجميع المتوفر 
www.flickr.com/photos/sehr_alshrq/



حياااكم


----------



## تراب الشاطيء (6 أبريل 2014)

*رد: كاتلوج سحر الشرق2014 .. أقمشة راقية ومميزة لأشهر المصصممين بالعالم .. نشحن لكم في*

للطلب والاستفسار
0546997608 
موجود الواتساب

اي طلب انا بالخدمة

حسابي بالانستقرام ،
amal3060

افتحي هذا الرابط لجميع المتوفر 
Flickr:


----------

